# We all love some reduced pattern...



## abbott75 (Jan 17, 2009)

...well at least I do!

I don't have any pics to show off, but this can be the dumping ground for all yours!

Lets see some reduced pattern!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 17, 2009)

couple of mine, not the most RP I've seen, but I like em. First is jullaten, the other is atherton.


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 17, 2009)

I love that Jullaten, very nice


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 17, 2009)

both nice cheynei.. I was going to post a pic of one of my water pythons, not much pattern on them at all...


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 17, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> I love that Jullaten, very nice



Amazing, definitely on the shopping list!


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 17, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> both nice cheynei.. I was going to post a pic of one of my water pythons, not much pattern on them at all...



Ohh, I'll start the bidding at $10,000! :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 17, 2009)

Suppose you could call these two reduced pattern?????


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 17, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Suppose you could call these two reduced pattern



Yummy! Thats the type I love


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 17, 2009)

Love those spotteds!


----------



## andyscott (Jan 18, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> couple of mine, not the most RP I've seen, but I like em. First is jullaten, the other is atherton.


 

Tom, that jungle is outstanding mate.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hehe, cheers. Would love some B&Gs with a similar level of RP, but they seem harder to come by. Will find some one day.


----------



## deebo (Jan 18, 2009)

these are pretty plain....

love the b&w jungle also.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 18, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> couple of mine, not the most RP I've seen, but I like em. First is jullaten, the other is atherton.


 

That Atherton is awsome!!!!!:shock:


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cheers Brigs. He was my first ever (growing him very slowly, although that pics a bit old) he's 2 years now. I only recently realised when talking to my mate who bred him that he'd be het for striping to some extent. Had full striped siblings. I also love the tinge of green in him.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 18, 2009)

who bred him if you dont mind? My female had full striped sibs


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Gary Sipple and Rob Preston.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 18, 2009)

What about patternless? They are VERY reduced as they have none 
Here is my patternless childrens python who still hasn't stopped growing





Ok I am kidding...have very boring jokes. Its an olive!


----------



## m.punja (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol mysnakes! I was about to do the very same with with a pic of my waterpython, only I wasn't going to claim it was a big childrens


----------



## repam (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres my Reduced pattered prosserpine male


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 10, 2010)

hey guys just thought i would bump this thread anyone else with a nice rp?


----------



## gozz (Jul 10, 2010)

Does this one fit the bill


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Jul 10, 2010)

i never understand this reduced pattern morelia saying as it totally incorrect, its actually the pattern which is increased and the background decreased, crazy, but hey if it makes a $200 snake a $500 snake go for it


----------



## orientalis (Jul 10, 2010)

*last season's offspring*

Here is a pure darwin form of "reduced pattern" or "genetic striped" or whatever term is most appropriate.....This is the result of pairing two albino darwins which were partial and semi striped, with a noticable reduction in saddles......

How do you all rate the animal's stripe?


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 10, 2010)

nice Mick.. nice wide stripe...


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 10, 2010)

One for the lizard ppl


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

im not sure how many times i can post these ones without getting in trouble but one more time cant hurt














I think i need to get some new ones of them


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 10, 2010)

This look RP to anyone?
I should take some new pics it's yellow now


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 10, 2010)

View attachment 154149
View attachment 154148
5 months & 18 months krauss jungle..(same snake)


----------



## Sel (Jul 10, 2010)

repam said:


> Heres my Reduced pattered prosserpine male


 
Omg..i want it!


----------



## Deblovessnakes (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's my baby stimmie


----------



## Deblovessnakes (Jul 10, 2010)

and some more of the new baby sorry the quality of the photos aren't the best


----------



## damoztishfank (Jul 10, 2010)

Well i dont know what you think but i love this cracker....still colouring up...who'da thought it would come from roger's line via Marty


----------



## sawoma (Jul 11, 2010)

*reduced pattern*

A reduced pattern/ patternless Antersia perthensis.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Here's a pic of one of my womas...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## dreamkiller (Jul 11, 2010)

wow, interesting woma!!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 11, 2010)

You'll be breeding her this year Baden?


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 11, 2010)

any jullaten rps around? have seen a few before that r really nice


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

gozz said:


> Does this one fit the bill


 
Looks nice,similar to this one though i can't capture the colours!

That Woma looks hot!


----------



## Jason (Jul 11, 2010)

Some absolute crackers everyone!
love those RP Darwins *Farma*, are you breeding those this year or next? PM me if you think you'll have some this season!
here is a pic of one of my RP darwins... very old pic (actually just my avatar), he is in shed right now so ill try and get some updated pics of him and the female.


----------



## Colin (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Kenshin (Jul 11, 2010)

spiderwomen?


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 11, 2010)

heres one of mine


----------



## Jason (Jul 11, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> heres one of mine


 
its a stunner! is that a prossie?


----------



## shaye (Jul 11, 2010)

Colin said:


>



thats the new sex!!!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 11, 2010)

Jason said:


> its a stunner! is that a prossie?


 
Thank you no its a atherton


----------



## Choco (Jul 11, 2010)

This is my girl Isis. 

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## cris (Jul 11, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Suppose you could call these two reduced pattern?????


 
I would call them normal blonde macs. Blonde macs are the awesomest pythons 

RP gets used lots, apart from a few cases i think is mostly BS. Solars womas are a good example of a python that genuinely has reduced pattern IMO.

I never understood how a pythons with heaps of variable marking could be considered RP.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 13, 2010)

here ya go some RP capies for ya. normally cape yorks have a fare bit of patterning more 50/50 markings but these do not. 

RP CAPE YORKS
View attachment 154534
View attachment 154535
View attachment 154536
View attachment 154537


patterning that cape yorks normally are like
View attachment 154538
View attachment 154539


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 13, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> here ya go some RP capies for ya. normally cape yorks have a fare bit of patterning more 50/50 markings but these do not.
> 
> RP CAPE YORKS
> View attachment 154534
> ...


 
good comparison photos


----------



## cris (Jul 13, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> patterning that cape yorks normally are like
> View attachment 154538
> View attachment 154539


 
Um no, carpet pythons are normally variable in patterning, so normally wont look like that, they will normally look very differant unless very inbred.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 13, 2010)

bump i wanna see more


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 13, 2010)

Heres a reduced pattern jungle


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2010)

thats a sensational looking jungle roger  

this one I bred last season looked a bit different so I kept her. both pics same animal a few months apart (going from right to left) will post pics after next shed.
she was from apollo x aphrodite clutch


----------



## shaye (Jul 14, 2010)

That's another cracks Colin


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 14, 2010)

cris - thats your opinion but after many years of close observation of the specie's and seeing what type of capies are getting around yes there is a huge difference in patterning but mostly (scatter, banded, partial striped or full striped with a fare amount of patterning going on like the forth one this little girl is classed 50/50 (normal) bred by brett zaccar from the wenlock river line is from the same genes as the first original capies. you can clearly see there is a it of a difference between the three. the other one is well "still trying to work out if it is classed as normal or slightly reduced due to the amount of boldness on its tail and sides but I will say its top quality striped. but you can tell there is a difference between the first 3 for sure I have not seen apart from a scatter the thin lines that these have in cape yorks carpets and RP meens "anything that is less or more of the pattern shown on the original type of species". I do also believe that a cape york is slightly abit different to any run of the mill coastal or carpet too. but this is my opinion same as you and others have there own.


----------



## nathancl (Jul 14, 2010)

Im with Cris on this one. carpets are extremely variable so saying that one is different to the normal type carpet is a hard statement to prove correct considering that stripes, supposed RP and normal type carpets can all be found around brisbane in the wild...defining normality within carpet pythons as 50/50 is not acurate because its only a 50/50 that you will actually come across a carpet with that kind of patterning. i dont think people realise just how variable carpets are in the wild and that these so called morphs popping up are something that isnt so uncommon in the wild.

in saying that i guess if they look different you can give them a name but i think the term is thrown around a bit more than it should be. 

some nice snakes though.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 14, 2010)

nathancl said:


> Im with Cris on this one. carpets are extremely variable so saying that one is different to the normal type carpet is a hard statement to prove correct considering that stripes, supposed RP and normal type carpets can all be found around brisbane in the wild...defining normality within carpet pythons as 50/50 is not acurate because its only a 50/50 that you will actually come across a carpet with that kind of patterning. i dont think people realise just how variable carpets are in the wild and that these so called morphs popping up are something that isnt so uncommon in the wild.
> 
> in saying that i guess if they look different you can give them a name but i think the term is thrown around a bit more than it should be.
> 
> some nice snakes though.


 
that aside, such patterning is not that common in captive collections this is why they are popular and people sting harder when deciding on a price when they throw out some "RP" carpets

jody's capeys are nice and rodger that jungle is awsome alot less black then normal may i ask what heritage the parents are?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 14, 2010)

Stunning jungles Col 
and post some pics of your B&W RP jungles ,

Kenshin 
The jungle is just one that i bred a few years back, not many like him around .
RP in jungles is not that common.

cheers Roger


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

kracker jungle Roger...

however i do disagree with what you said about RP type pattern in jungles being uncommon...

as more animals are bred the more RP type animals pop up...IMO this RP type pattern is just 
natural variation along with bands and stripes ,in recent years the amount of Rp animals popping 
up increased ,because more clutches are being produced and this proves that it is common , natural variation....
,some going for very low prices as well ,its a shame some breeders (don't mean you Roger)
have used this natural variation to raise their prices and brain wash people into thinking they 
are the next morph breeding king. RP pattern can obviously be selectively bred for and with in 
breeding can concentrate the line to get what we want...however IMO most RP type pattern
is just common natural variation.

Cheers


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2010)

fusion.. how about posting up some pics up please of your reduced pattern jungles?


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2010)

Pmsl


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

My comment was aimed at Roger about his comment about jungles
being uncommon, i wasnt talking about any of his animals or that kracker that he posted.

maybe next time Colin.

Cheers


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 14, 2010)

love the jungles collin =)


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2010)

fusion said:


> My comment was aimed at Roger about his comment about jungles
> being uncommon, i wasnt talking about any of his animals or that kracker that he posted.
> 
> maybe next time Colin.
> ...



I realise your comment was aimed at roger's post about RP jungles being uncommon. But when you disagreed with roger about this I assumed you would have some nice RP jungles in your own collection? I was just interested and curious to have a look was all..


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 14, 2010)

+1


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 14, 2010)

Colin & Rogers best by far.. crackers...keep em coming guys..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 14, 2010)

Fusion
I hear your point but if you looked in the wild for a RP jungle , you will have a lot of searching to do before you find a single specimen in most localities ..
The exception would be Julatten locality jungles .
I have only produced a few high quality reduced pattern jungles in clutches that consistantly throw 50/50 patterns.
I would say 50/50s are more common and are easy to breed consistantly ,, but RP or the even further reduced spiderweb pattern jungles like in Colins photo are rare.
Just a difference in opinion, no dramas mate.
And now there is true genetic Co Dom reduced patterns available in the form of Reduced Pattern Morphs .

cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Stunning jungles Col and post some pics of your B&W RP jungles, cheers Roger



thanks roger.. dont have a lot of good pics of what I consider RP Black & Whites at the moment but will get onto it on the weekend. I have more 50/50's probably than RP. First pic on bottom is a RP from tremain (tremains pic) and the next couple are more 50/50's that I bred myself last season.


----------



## Boney (Jul 14, 2010)

hell yeh they are nice Colin ! very nice indeed . how do these black and whites stay when they get a few years on them ? do they keep their clean pattern or do they get a dirty look to them or wash out , or do they get better and brighter ect or stayabout the same as in the pics ?


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2010)

most but not all have the white go a light grey colour andy same as black and yellows loose the yellow a bit as the jungle ages.. theres plenty of pics in my profile albums if you want a look.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 14, 2010)

nathancl said:


> Im with Cris on this one. carpets are extremely variable so saying that one is different to the normal type carpet is a hard statement to prove correct considering that stripes, supposed RP and normal type carpets can all be found around brisbane in the wild...defining normality within carpet pythons as 50/50 is not acurate because its only a 50/50 that you will actually come across a carpet with that kind of patterning. i dont think people realise just how variable carpets are in the wild and that these so called morphs popping up are something that isnt so uncommon in the wild.
> 
> except the Cape yorks are actually found on the Wenlock River in the cape york up top of north QLD no where near brisbane and they are a different species to the normal coastal carpets by far, look nothing like them in any way. cape yorks have more of a pattern like the jungles do with a common 50/50 accurance with pattern being even to background, I bought mu girl as a 50/50 wenlock river carpet so its not as if I chuck a fancy name on and I couldn't care less if I got the same amount for the babies as I payed for her all I care about is how stunning they are and maybe making something a little different to keep for myself. those top 3 are not common in cape yorks though...theymay be common in other species of coastals but there not in cape york carpets. theres not a huge amount of cape yorks getting around theres like a few big breeders but thats it theres not 100's of breeders like normal carpets. there is a huge difference in capies to a brisbane carpet, they look nothing alike, capies have bold cream/white markings, mass amount of patterning, different head shapes and most have a voodoo print on there heads like jungles, normal carpets do not. you can argue with me all day about this but from owning them for 8 years I've seen a huge variety of colour, patterning etc but have only seen a few extra like my tp 3 but not a huge amount.
> 
> ...


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 14, 2010)

nice B&W col


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 14, 2010)

Heres a couple that are a bit reduced in pattern.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 14, 2010)

nice trueblue how old is the animal in the last pic


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 14, 2010)

great looking julateen like the spottie too


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 14, 2010)

A couple more.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 14, 2010)

byron, The animal was a couple of years old in that pic.


----------



## Kurto (Jul 14, 2010)

Smoking hypos TrueBlue!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks. Will get some updated pics taken of some hypos that ive kept back that will breed next season, a few of them are exceptional.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 14, 2010)

cris said:


> I would call them normal blonde macs. Blonde macs are the awesomest pythons
> 
> RP gets used lots, apart from a few cases i think is mostly BS. Solars womas are a good example of a python that genuinely has reduced pattern IMO.
> 
> I never understood how a pythons with heaps of variable marking could be considered RP.


 
I hear what you are saying that the term rp is thrown around a bit but imo these animals have less patterning than a normal Blonde spotted.Granted not as reduced as some i have seen but still less patterning. I'll attach a few pics,( rehashing pics i have used before) the first two are the originally posted animals now as adults and the third is what i would call a standard patterned Blonde.Cheers.

Some nice snakes in this thread guys!


----------



## nathancl (Jul 14, 2010)

.

except the Cape yorks are actually found on the Wenlock River in the cape york up top of north QLD no where near brisbane and they are a different species to the normal coastal carpets by far, look nothing like them in any way. cape yorks have more of a pattern like the jungles do with a common 50/50 accurance with pattern being even to background, I bought mu girl as a 50/50 wenlock river carpet so its not as if I chuck a fancy name on and I couldn't care less if I got the same amount for the babies as I payed for her all I care about is how stunning they are and maybe making something a little different to keep for myself. those top 3 are not common in cape yorks though...theymay be common in other species of coastals but there not in cape york carpets. theres not a huge amount of cape yorks getting around theres like a few big breeders but thats it theres not 100's of breeders like normal carpets. there is a huge difference in capies to a brisbane carpet, they look nothing alike, capies have bold cream/white markings, mass amount of patterning, different head shapes and most have a voodoo print on there heads like jungles, normal carpets do not. you can argue with me all day about this but from owning them for 8 years I've seen a huge variety of colour, patterning etc but have only seen a few extra like my tp 3 but not a huge amount.


anyways hey colin love those B&W's there amazing [/QUOTE]

get out in the bush....... i have found carpets around Rockhampton that people like yourself would swear are "cape yorks" 
we could argue about this all day....but catching carpets all throughout QLD including cape york all my life i think that i have a bit more experience than 8 years keeping a captive line


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is another good example of a Rp carpet owned by ex-member Kris. She is a cracker imo. She is about 5ft and has had a very similar male put over her this season.Interesting times ahead for the old carpets!


----------



## gozz (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice Hypos Rob, I hope the male that Kris has
put over that girl has done his job cant wait 
to see the hatchies from that pairing.


----------



## nathancl (Jul 15, 2010)

Rob those snakes are very nice mate.


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2010)

couple of pics this morning...


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2010)

couple more..


----------



## shaye (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice ones again Colin lol


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 17, 2010)

very nice col


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 17, 2010)

colin i just enjoy your work..=)


----------

